# Post up pics of your reloading benches/setups...



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Since reloading has been a hot topic lately, I figured why not show off my new setup. I'll start.















Curious to get some other ideas of what others are working with...let's see 'em folks!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Here is mine!!








I WISH!! I just came across it and had to post it. When my man cave is finished it will have an area dedicated to reloading though.. This is one hell of a setup this guy has.. I do have a Jeep like that though..


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

heres mine






If You Look Close you will See Track that allows for quick interchanging of presses and tools it can be ordered at rockler


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Here is mine:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd love to but the wife got rid of all that crap. Along with all the guns and ammo. With all the new armored vehicles and law enforcement what would I need with that.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Holy crap Kowboy....who on earth reloads that much?!? I know you said it's not yours, but dayum!!!! I'd like to shake the hands of the dozen or so men that work in that place...

Gunners mate, very systematic/clean setup you have there. The presses to get it done with the organization to optimize space. With one caliber at a time, that would be a plenty capable, dare I say ideal, setup.

Inor...looks clean, simple. Storage underneath, party on the top. I like it. You could have bags of dorito's on it and nobody would know be the wiser...low and behold, BAM! relaoding station when SHTF! I love it!


On a personal note...fired some new .223 reloads yesterday. Tried a new powder, and Speer 55 grain HPBT's...reduced powder 10% as a starting charge. Wasn't even enough to cycle the rifle. Only had to fire 2 rounds to figure out they were too weak. Good thing I have an RCBS bullet puller. Time to add 8-10% powder back so those rounds are not wasted. 

Just a thought, maybe we should list a reloading recipe thread for reference on this forum. I can't think of anything more useful. I can start with this:

.223 Remington
Winchester (WSR) Primer
55 grain speer HPBT
23.04 grains AR-Comp (AR specific Alliant) Powder
1.760 case length, 2.232 OAL (bullet seating depth)

Accurate to 80 yds., but does not provide enough pop to cycle weapon. IE, won't eject brass, or chamber next round on a S&W MP15 w/ Osprey defense piston conversion kit.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

This is a picture of the reloading station that I designed and built:
Pieces of 2x4 that makes the frame...







parts being put together...







finished station (this is a picture from a guy who needed one for his apartment)








Mine cannot be completed until the shop is finished but I will have two stations, two cabinets over them (not connected) and a set of shelves between the cabinets.

The layout is a press on the right front corner, trimmer screwed to the left front face, powder dispenser left table top, and holes in the top for dies that I use most often, primer pocket and chamfering tools. The left cabinet will hold the rifle dies, brass, primers, hand primer tool, and scale and the right cabinet will hold pistol dies, brass, primers, hand primer tool, and scale. The center shelf is for loaded ammo. Between the two stations will be the powder magazine and tumbler(s).


----------



## bernzzii (Jan 21, 2014)

All of these look awesome. I myself don't reload buy I plan on getting into it once I am able. Be a good addition to my man cave.


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

idk why, but i imagined a reloading station taking up a lot more space. thanks for the pics...definitely giving me ideas for mine as i take baby steps closer to mine


----------



## jbrooks19 (May 22, 2014)

I'll see if i can find my pics of the setup i used to run. Right now im finishing my basement, it will be my mancave/reloading room...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If anyone needs a compact and sturdy bench that can be built in an afternoon just email me and I will gladly share my plans.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

It's an older picture because right now I can't even find my bench in the shop. I've been so damn busy I haven't even had time to clean up the mess as I go so there's crap everywhere. After this weekend I should get a chance to muck it out and rebuild my work benches (I hope). Since this picture was taken I've added a casting pot and all it's accoutrements.



-Infidel


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Ok heres the real deal


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Gunner's Mate said:


> Ok heres the real deal
> View attachment 6009


Cripes man! How many illegal Mexicans does it take you to run that setup?!? Nice setup though.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

No way dude...just no way. 

That's crazy Gunner....no way that's someone's setup.


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

PaulS said:


> If anyone needs a compact and sturdy bench that can be built in an afternoon just email me and I will gladly share my plans.


what are the dimensions?


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

they run on auto drives


Inor said:


> Cripes man! How many illegal Mexicans does it take you to run that setup?!? Nice setup though.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

omegabrock said:


> what are the dimensions?


The dimensions are 30" wide x 37" long x 30" high. The table top is only 30" wide by 17" deep. I have dimensioned drawings and bill of materials and cut sheet. I have PDF and cad format. I might even have a drawing in MS Word format.


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

would you mind inboxing that to me?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Love to. Email me at pauls 1950 (at) yahoo (dot) com and I will send you the dimensioned plans, cut sheet and bill of materials and some photos.

without spaces, all lower case and the standard @ sign and '.' dot replacing those above.


----------



## Lex718 (Jul 11, 2014)

I actually use the lee hand press, it doesn't attach to a bench, you just do it all by hand one die at a time. It works for me since all I reload right now is .223, but when we move out of this apartment into a house of our own, I will definitely upgrade to a fixed press. The good thing about this setup as well is that all together it only cost me about $200 for all the equipment I need.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

When I started reloading I bought the Lee Loader. The kit that comes in a 5 x 5" x1" box and the instructions tell you to use a mallet to seat the primers...

I never used a mallet; I bought a bottle capping press and used it. For total outlay of $11.94 (9.99 for the Lee Loader and 1.99 for the capping press at the thrift store used) I reloaded ammo for my 30-06 that made 1/2" groups at 100 yards and with each new gun I bought the appropriate Lee Loader. I have 12ga., 20ga., 410, 3006, 308, 30-30, 44, and 357. I decided I was going to be reloading so I bought a RCBS Rockchucker press and all the the goodies. Then I got a Lyman four position turret press and a Dillon 550 press. I sold the Dillon press. Now I have manuals that go back to 1970 and all kinds of accessories including two tumblers for cleaning brass.


----------

